# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Drift-Trike?

## narf

Is jetzt nicht Downhill in dem Sinn, aber hat von euch schon mal wer ein Drift-Trike ausprobiert? Hab vor kurzem ein Video drüber entdeckt (www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNZCZsHJIR8) und find das schaut echt lustig aus. Würd mich echt mal reizen  :Smile:

----------

